# cape honeysuckle



## John (Mar 12, 2011)

anyone know where i can buy this?


----------



## exoticsdr (Mar 12, 2011)

Isn't honeysuckle on the toxic list? 
thought I read that somewhere recently.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Mar 12, 2011)

Our torts love the blossoms. They can also eat the leaves. We can buy it from any nursery or home improvement store locally. Not sure what the availability is in Jersey.


----------



## exoticsdr (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh that's great! I have a bunch growing on my fences and thought I was going to have to tear it down before releasing the beasts.


----------



## Tom (Mar 12, 2011)

Cape honeysuckle blooms late summer and fall, so its often for sale later in the season. At least that's how it goes here. I had some that was doing great up until that last frost. I think its dead now. I'm wondering if it will come back. I fed out lots of blooms over the fall.


----------



## DeanS (Mar 12, 2011)

It'll come back...the same thing happens to the Trumpet vine on my fenceline...but it'll be hearty by June!


----------



## John (Mar 13, 2011)

thanks all, i'll have too keep looking i guess there is honeysuckle available but it is of the lonicera variety,the true african cape is tecomaria capensis which i can't even find on line. john


----------



## Tom (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear that John. They have it at my local OSH right now. Does OSH do mail order stuff?


----------



## DeanS (Mar 13, 2011)

Jesus Tom! I'm gonna have to go raid your OSH! They seem to have EVERYTHING!


----------



## Tom (Mar 13, 2011)

DeanS said:


> Jesus Tom! I'm gonna have to go raid your OSH! They seem to have EVERYTHING!



Come on. I'll give you the guided tour. That Cape Honeysuckle bush is a really nice one too. I would have bought it if mine hadn't died off in the last freeze. I'm planning on planting lots of grape vine and cactus this year.


----------



## John (Mar 13, 2011)

o.k. i'll bite,whats an OSH?


----------



## Angi (Mar 13, 2011)

My Cape Honey Suckle blooms all year. Could that mean I have mis-identified it?

My Cape Honey Suckle blooms all year. Could that mean I have mis-identified it?


----------



## 68merc (Mar 13, 2011)

OSH = Orchard supply hardware.

Love that place!


----------



## Tom (Mar 13, 2011)

Angi said:


> My Cape Honey Suckle blooms all year. Could that mean I have mis-identified it?
> 
> My Cape Honey Suckle blooms all year. Could that mean I have mis-identified it?





I'm no expert, but it could be really nice weather there for them. Does yours have red blooms? Mine flowered from the time I planted it in Summer all the way until December. I've seen them flowering all winter around here, but there seem to be more blooms late summer and early fall.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 13, 2011)

Tom said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus Tom! I'm gonna have to go raid your OSH! They seem to have EVERYTHING!
> ...


They love grape vine.


----------

